# problem with Husky LC4D skidsteer



## Frenchie (Apr 17, 2007)

I have an Erickson Husky LC4D Skidsteer. I know that it is ancient but I am hoping that someone may be able to help me find a parts supplier. It stalled out and I am suspecting it may be the points or the coil. It has a Wisconsin engine. I have unsuccessfully searched every search engine I can think of. I would appreciate any help that anyone can offer.
Please let me know if you need more info.
Thanks


----------



## gordyo (Feb 12, 2002)

http://www.wisconsinmotors.com

Looks like you can download a parts catalog and get parts from a company out of PA


----------

